
What Microsoft Can Do to Make Me Hate Windows a Little Less - zdw
http://garrett.damore.org/2015/12/what-microsoft-can-do-to-make-me-hate.html
======
analognoise
You use Windows for games, and other applications. Why not just develop on
that machine?

"My travel computer can't run Windows for free!" \- this doesn't seem to be
slowing down the development of open source software on Windows at all.

